# Hello from Missouri!



## tkdmark (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey everybody. This is Mark from Missouri. Just started practicing tae kwon do a few months ago. I'm a tad overweight (sarcasm) so it's tough going right now. My whole family takes tkd. The kids (9 and 7) are blue belts, my wife is an orange belt, and I'm a yellow belt. I'm hoping to get in shape, progress through the belts, and have some family unity all at the same time! I can see myself doing this for life, it's great! Thanks for listening everyone...

Later-- 

Mark


----------



## Live True (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome to MT! And good luck on the training and the weight loss!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 11, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## diamondbar1971 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello Mark,
 I am here in Missouri also and welcome to MT.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:  It's always good to see families working out together.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome and happy posting. Who is your instructor and school out there I know a few people that have schools in Missouri


----------



## tkdmark (Jan 11, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Welcome and happy posting. Who is your instructor and school out there I know a few people that have schools in Missouri


We go to Premier Martial Arts in Dexter, Southeast MO. Our instructor is Ray Carrillo. The kids have been going for a couple years, took me and my wife a little longer to start.


----------



## Laurentkd (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome to MT, Mark!


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 12, 2008)

welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## morph4me (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello Mark, welcome to MT


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 12, 2008)

tkdmark said:


> We go to Premier Martial Arts in Dexter, Southeast MO. Our instructor is Ray Carrillo. The kids have been going for a couple years, took me and my wife a little longer to start.


 
Tell Mr. Carrillo hello for me.


----------



## tkdmark (Jan 12, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Tell Mr. Carrillo hello for me.


I sure will. I don't go back til Monday. Do you know him? I know he used to compete pretty heavily.


----------



## Mithios (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome, from a fellow Missourian!


----------



## Drac (Jan 13, 2008)

tkdmark said:


> I'm a tad overweight (sarcasm) so it's tough going right now..Later-


 
Don't let that stop you..I went to my first ever MA class and I too was overweight, I just trained HARDER....Still overweight and STILL training just as hard..


----------



## tkdmark (Jan 13, 2008)

Drac said:


> Don't let that stop you..I went to my first ever MA class and I too was overweight, I just trained HARDER....Still overweight and STILL training just as hard..


I appreciate the support! I was in decent shape when I got married (10 years ago) and I miss the energy that I had. If I can get some of that back, I'll be doing alright.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Mark, welcome to MT.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello Mark and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 15, 2008)

welcome to MT

B


----------

